# Best Horror movie ever!



## jackaroda

Hello Friends,

I am jack and I want to share my best horror movie.. Dead appealing 



what is you best Horror movie ever?


----------



## ALMFamily

Quite funny actually - to me the scariest movie I ever saw was _Jaws_. I saw it when I was 7 and, to this day, I have an extremely hard time swimming in the ocean.


----------



## wgmontgomery

FWIW- my favorite horror movie is (probably) _An American Werewolf in London*_; I just watched _The Lady in Black_ and was terrified.

*BTW- "See you next Wednesday!"


----------



## JBrax

Silence of the Lambs would have to be near the top for me.


----------



## ozar

I don't know about the scariest ever, but _The Thing_ (1982) , _The Exorcist_, and _Poltergeist_ were all pretty spooky.


----------



## needspeed52

jackaroda said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am jack and I want to share my best horror movie.. Dead appealing
> 
> 
> 
> what is you best Horror movie ever?


Jack, is this Dead Appealing a new release or an oldie? Scariest movie for me was The Exorcist, saw it at the Old Warner theater in Pittsburgh Pa, did not sleep for a awhile.............


----------



## nova

I think my choice would be Alien.


----------



## wgmontgomery

nova said:


> I think my choice would be Alien.


_Alien_ was great! It is in my top 10; it may even be in my top 5. I owned the huge CAV Laserdisc box set and spent hours pouring over the extras.

Based solely on previews, Ridley Scott's new movie _Prometheus_ appears to be similar in some respects, and there may be some H.R. Giger designs in it, too!


----------



## jd371

I remember when I was young watching the original silent Nosferatu and being so terrified I couldn't move. Max Schreck as Dracula has to be one of the most ghoulish characters in cinema history. Not so scary now, but that guy still creeps me out. 

As an adult I would have to say Alien is at the top.


----------



## putox1051

When I was a child, it was The Werewolf of London, starring Henry Hull & Werner(sic) Oland.

As a teenager, The Exorcist.

As an adult, Alien. Love the extended Director's cut.:hissyfit:


----------



## wgmontgomery

_Nosferatu_ is a classic; we actually discussed it in my college film class. :TT


----------



## rzk1zeilter

The Wood and Psycho are the best horror movies that I have ever seen. You can also watch movies through movielist.tv/


----------



## Big Dave

The Descent is one of my favs. Alien too, I have had Alien nightmares for 30 years, no lie. haha


----------



## JohnG

When I was a kid I saw "Evil Dead". Scared me so bad I had to watch "Mary Poppins" right after it. I needed to rid my mind of DEAD BY DAWN! DEAD BY DAWN!!!!!


----------



## mozilla314

Not really considered a horror film but
the second Alien movie "Aliens" made me
jump outta my seat a coupla' times. No other
movie has done that to me. As far as "true"
horror, the first Texas Chainsaw Massacre
really made me not feel well.


----------



## 123loomis

buy far for me the best all around scariest horror movie even though its a classic to me its still today the original halloween it set the stage for all slasher films


----------



## Picture_Shooter

I love horror movies!!

The movie that scared the sharts out of me when I was young was a movie called The Prophecy.

I remember my father was stationed in Germany and I was just a little turd back in 1981. I creeped out of bed, sitting stealth mode behind my pops chair and there was a scene when a bear/monster of some kind attacked a camp site and someone was stuck in their sleeping bag hopping around and that monster slap that person in that sleeping bag so hard that it wacked an object so hard that all that came out was feathers from the sleeping bag. Lol!!

Also another oldie n goodie was the 1st Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Big Dave said:


> The Descent is one of my favs. Alien too, I have had Alien nightmares for 30 years, no lie. haha


Yep , I really enjoyed that one!! Have you seen part two yet?

Other new cool scary movies that I enjoyed is: 28 Day Later, Dawn of the Dead and anything with Jennifer Lopez in it (just kidding)!!! :T


----------



## yoda13

Picture_Shooter said:


> I love horror movies!!
> 
> The movie that scared the sharts out of me when I was young was a movie called The Prophecy.
> 
> I remember my father was stationed in Germany and I was just a little turd back in 1981. I creeped out of bed, sitting stealth mode behind my pops chair and there was a scene when a bear/monster of some kind attacked a camp site and someone was stuck in their sleeping bag hopping around and that monster slap that person in that sleeping bag so hard that it wacked an object so hard that all that came out was feathers from the sleeping bag. Lol!!
> 
> Also another oldie n goodie was the 1st Nightmare on Elm Street.


You beat me to the punch with Nightmare on Elm Street! Simple concept but when you stop and think about it... in your sleep, he killed you in your dreams!!!

Others that left me sleepless: The Exorcist, the original Evil Dead and a movie called XTro. Although not a horror movie(s) per say, Faces of Death was disturbing for me when I first saw them.


----------



## GoNoles

As a kid, with my dad, Salems Lot scared the crappola out of me. Nightmare on Elm Street was a good one.

As an adult, not much creeps me out. I'd say House of 1000 Corpses is up there.


----------



## Jules Winnfield

It's a tie...The Exorcist & Aliens.

I'm glad to see that so many others are on the same page as I am on this one.


----------



## GoNoles

I can see aliens, but exorcist was a bore. My dad introduced me to it as a youngster and I actually laughed at a few scenes. I think generation had a lot to do with it. As we progress and are exposed to new things, the older stuff is less effective. Does not mean it wasn't scary at the time.

Look at the good ol bates motel.


----------



## Jules Winnfield

GoNoles said:


> I can see aliens, but exorcist was a bore. My dad introduced me to it as a youngster and I actually laughed at a few scenes. I think generation had a lot to do with it. As we progress and are exposed to new things, the older stuff is less effective. Does not mean it wasn't scary at the time.
> 
> Look at the good ol bates motel.


I saw it as a kid back in the day when VCR's first came out & it scarred me for years!! No telling how much $$$ my parents paid out in inflated electric bills due to my sleeping with the lights on


----------



## GoNoles

Lol. Look at Poltergeist. Most people nowadays would prob not even scare.


----------



## doublejroc

I think this is a tough topic.
I agree with Aliens. Fabulous movie, but wouldn't it fall into sci-fi?
Are you looking for scary, or hack n' slash? For some reason The Ring scares the hell outta me. I can't watch it alone. Tail between my legs..... but not really a horror flick.
The first Saw blew my mind. Original idea. Thumbs up.
Most recent Friday the 13th. Thumbs up again. +1 to original Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Do shockumentaries count? Alot of people like Orozco the embalmer.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I'm surprised no one mentioned The Shining... Great flick, IMO, and really disturbing. Especially those twins! I'm also a big fan of the original Halloween.

More recently, I thought the Sixth Sense, Blair Witch Project, and Paranormal Activity were all solid films. I watched Paranormal Acivity one night while my family was away --- it gave me the creeps! I totally let that one into my head... Very hard to come upstairs from the HT into an empty house! ;-)

With any horror flick, it really depends in one's ability to let go of reality and succumb to the power of suggestion.


----------



## yoda13

27dnast said:


> More recently, I thought the Sixth Sense, Blair Witch Project, and Paranormal Activity were all solid films.


Agreed! also, I'll add, Quarantine (both versions), the Grudge (both versions), The Omen (original). Although not "scary" per say, I really enjoyed 30 Days of Night. It's what a vampire movie should be like in my opinion...not glitter :nono:


----------



## Jules Winnfield

yoda13 said:


> Agreed! also, I'll add, Quarantine (both versions), the Grudge (both versions), The Omen (original). Although not "scary" per say, I really enjoyed 30 Days of Night. It's what a vampire movie should be like in my opinion...not glitter :nono:


Agreed. Just bought Quarantine last weekend....pretty good flick, but I LOVE 30 Days!!! My fave vampire flick by far.


----------



## MishMouse

I remember seeing Dracula when I was younger that was pretty scary. I think it was made in eitehr the 50's or 60'.


----------



## JBrax

GoNoles said:


> As a kid, with my dad, Salems Lot scared the crappola out of me. Nightmare on Elm Street was a good one.
> 
> As an adult, not much creeps me out. I'd say House of 1000 Corpses is up there.


I watched this movie as a young child and it scared the you know what out of me. We were in Ohio visiting family who lived in a old farm house. My room was in the attic and all I remember that night was watching the shadows from the trees blowing in the wind through the window. At some point (hours) I fell asleep only to be awaken by what I thought was a monster in the room. High tailed it down those stairs screaming uncontrollably. Turns out it was my uncle Jack who had laid down on the extra bed up there. He snored like a wild banshee!


----------



## JBrax

Salems Lot was the movie I was referring to above.


----------



## bxbigpipi

I hear martyrs is a good movie.


----------



## bluemax_1

As a child, Alien definitely got me. The Amityville Horror was another. In college though, a friend recommended an older horror movie called, 'The Changeling' (1980)
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080516/

I really enjoyed this movie. As opposed to the shock tactics all too common in current horror movies, this one was all about atmosphere.

Scariest movie of all though? 'Idiocracy', simply because I see signs everywhere that we're already headed in that direction.


Max


----------



## bxbigpipi

As a man only 1 movie has made the hair on my arms stand up and that was Signs! I'm waiting for another movie to do that or more.


----------



## tripplej

The scariest movie that I have ever seen is "Poltergeist" which was made back in 1982. It is the ultimate haunted house movie ever! Too many scenes in that movie to scare you. Plus, at that time, I was a kid so even more scarier for me.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Love scary movies. Keep'em coming !


----------



## bxbigpipi

High Tension I thought was very good! Went into to it not expecting much but was pleasantly surprised. You guys should check it out if you haven't seen it.


----------



## bxbigpipi

Supposedly the HD NET channel will be playing the movie VHS on OCT. 3 before it hits theaters. Has anyone else heard this? I'm going to watch it, hopefully it will be good!


----------



## jasongunman

Horror movies are always mine favorite and there are lots of horror movies that i have seen. But the best movie for me is SAW 2. Its the best horror flick according to me that i have seen. Really nice inspiring movie. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Here's a few more:


Wrong Turn
The Descent 1 & 2
The Thing (original and remake)
The Shining
Trick or Treat
Feast
The Howling
American Werewolf in London 
The Ring
TCM
The Burning

The list can go on. Wow!!! LoL


----------



## Dale Rasco

I really enjoyed Insideous and look forward to Sinister, that one looks really good!


----------



## Picture_Shooter

Dale Rasco said:


> I really enjoyed Insideous and look forward to Sinister, that one looks really good!


Also The Collection looks good. I really enjoyed The Collector


----------



## Sevenfeet

I'm proud to say that I actually saw "Evil Dead II" in the theater back in 1985. My friends and I in college saw it on a lark after we agreed that all the other movies sucked. So we did the unknown horror movie on a lark. We laughed our butts off. The fight between Ash and his severed hand was truly ridiculous.


----------



## leona.mccauley

Jaws was really scary!


----------

